# Watch Live TV option in TiVo Central menu



## Kimo (Aug 3, 2002)

Yep . . . I'd really like to see the *Watch Live TV* option selection in the Bolt's _TiVo Central_ menu - it was there through Series 3 (maybe even later, I dunno) and is STILL there in the Mini's _TiVo Central_ screen.
So why not throw it back in the Bolt's main menu screen (which already has plenty of other bloat within it)?

Having been accustomed to simply pressing Back>Back>*Watch Live TV* for years, it would be nice to retain that habit and to see the option back home in the _TiVo Central_ menu.

Particularly if you are using an aftermarket remote (with no _Live TV_ button) - or even the TiVo remote , which does have one - it's just user friendly and self-explanatory (especially for guests who may not know anything about TiVo).

Clearly it can be done - it's there in the Mini menu - so please put it back in the Bolt's menu.
Thanks!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You realize there is a button on the remote right? One press and you can get to live TV from anywhere in the UI.


----------



## Kimo (Aug 3, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> You realize there is a button on the remote right? One press and you can get to live TV from anywhere in the UI.


Yep - clearly labeled as such too.
But if you're not using that remote, and have accessed Live TV from the TiVo Central screen for the past 15 years on various universal remotes (none of which had that Live TV button clearly marked), and have family members who are set in their ways and somewhat resistant to change, and a Harmony Remote and would prefer the soft buttons to initially show numbers instead of the Live TV button, etc. . . .


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I doubt it's coming back. It was removed when TiVo added the "What to watch now" feature, which was like 5 years ago.


----------



## Kimo (Aug 3, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I doubt it's coming back. It was removed when TiVo added the "What to watch now" feature, which was like 5 years ago.


Agreed . . . the poll does not seem to support this anachronistic hope either. Oh well . . . back to the cave.

Perhaps I should start another poll . . . Does anyone actually use/care about the What to Watch Now link? I sure don't.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I doubt that gets much use either. If you're using your DVR right you shouldn't be watching live TV anyway. You should always have enough built up recordings to keep you entertained when you have time to watch TV.


----------

